# Theraband tubes vs Chinese tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone done shooting comparison for:

TB-Yellow tubes and Chinese 3060, and

TB-Red tubes and Chinese 5080 ???

The cross sections for the above comparisons look quite similar. I'm wondering if they perform the same.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=33392

Also, what size ammo do you shoot with these heavy bands using single strands?

Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've shot both 3060 and TTY and find (unscientifically) 3060 to be faster, easier to draw and have less hand shock than Yellow.

The TT Red I've tried didn't perform well at all. It was very slow and the elongation potential was not very much. They basically hit a wall and stopped drawing back at around 400% stretch. I may have just had a bad batch, though :iono:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

A good rule of thumb is to use the heaviest ammo that will give you 160~180 fps. In my experience, that's .44/.50 lead. You won't get much more speed from Red and Yellow seems to top out at around 200 fps. I no longer shoot TheraBand tubes, because I can get better performance and lower draw weight from 2040/1842/1745.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Both are extruded and not dipped. I have found that I get better performance with dipped tubes with the same cross section. I can say that now as I only sell the small Hygenic tubing and are not selling anything that competes with either. -- Tex


----------

